# General > Music >  I miss...

## Jeid

..The times when everybody hated each other on this forum.

Nevermind. Sunday Sesh in a few weeks time, I'm sure we'll get some drama out of that  :Wink:

----------


## guitarzan

Those were heady days...  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

Back in the long ago... in the before time.

----------


## Gleber2

Nothing has changed. We just don't write about it anymore.

----------


## Jeid

> Nothing has changed. We just don't write about it anymore.


Don't you start  :Wink:

----------


## guitarzan

So anyway, The Sunday Sesh?

What's the script with it?

Not seen any advertisement of it yet? Normally it's plastered over town well beforehand!

When is it again?

And who do we have to look forward to this year?

----------


## Jeid

It was in the paper the other day in the Skins ad. It's the last weekend of May when Dounreay get their May Day.

Not totally sure on the line-up... but I'm sure someone can chime in at some point. Are you playing at it this year bey?

----------


## theboss

> I'm sure someone can chime in at some point.


Eh... chime!?

Full line up is just being finalised. Couple of loose ends to tie up. Posters etc should be on the go by the end of the week. I love the Sunday Sesh!

----------


## Gleber2

> Don't you start


I suppose I did sort of hate you before I met you away from the Org. Now I just feel sorry for you! ::

----------


## the_big_mac

Your all tools.

----------


## theboss

> Your all tools.


*You're* all tools.

----------


## Jeid

> I suppose I did sort of hate you before I met you away from the Org. Now I just feel sorry for you!


Sort of? Gotta admit... pretty disappointed with that.




> *You're* all tools.


You're a tool.

----------


## Saveman

Why can't we all just get along??  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

"HEY! SAVEMAN... we don't take kindly to your type around here!"

----------


## buddyrich

D dkkk drrr dddbbbbbbsssssssssssss!

----------


## buddyrich

But yeah i miss the mud slinging on here.  You're all tools and none o you can play music.  Cazart!

----------


## Jeid

DIP ER DEEEERRRRRR!

All this is too nice. We need real controversy!

----------


## buddyrich

Surely there must be some kind of multi-band gig happening over the summer where you can all argue over who goes on when.

----------


## BigKev

There is, it just hasn't kicked off yet,

we could move this to the sunday sesh thread?

----------


## Kenneth

Just wait til the lineup see their allocated time slots - there was a fair bit of complaining about it 2 years ago, made me lolz

----------


## tattoo_tearz

> *Just wait til the lineup see their allocated time slots* - there was a fair bit of complaining about it 2 years ago, made me lolz


really? 2 years ago would have been the first sunday sesh. i honestly dont remember there being any hassle with the time slots. in fact i might be wrong but im not sure there are that many bands who played at it the first year appearing this year so a bit unsure what you are referring to.

----------

